# Visa



## Gknrd (Nov 18, 2019)

I am sure this has been done so many times you guys are sick of it. 

But, I am a US citizen and want to come to the Philippines for at least 6 months or longer.

I currently have a retirement visa in Thailand, and have lived on and off there for 10 years. But, this year they changed the retirement rules for US citizens and want me to put 800K baht in the bank? So, I want to visit the Philippines.

I have a home in the US, and am there now. I looked on the Embassy web site and it says you can get a 12 month multi entry visa for 90 dollars. 
My question is: I have read here that many recommend to come as a tourist, then extend for up to 3 years. I don't understand this? Is it possible? Also do in need a ticket to another destination when I arrive? Since I like to travel around I do not want to buy a return ticket I would rather just wing it and buy a ticket to my next destination when I want to.

Thanks


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey ghnrd

when I was living there before the rules were different. I have heard a tourist visa can be extended for 3 years and then leave and come back and start over again. When I was there is was 12 months. Also, you do need a forwardly ticket when entering the country on a tourist visa. When I came there before I also purchased a Singapore ticket cause it was cheap. I never used it. I am sure some of the local foreigners have better info for you on the rules.

art


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes. Though there are some talks of reducing the 3 years thing, so far nothing has been done .. arrive with an onward ticket, get 30 days or longer, at the second extension, get a tourist ACR. Just fulfill the requirements like annual report (immigration will publish all about it) and get an exit clearance the day you decided to fly out .. And Once you reach 3 years, fly out and come back 

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gknrd (Nov 18, 2019)

Wow, it sounds almost too easy. Thailand has gotten ridiculous. I like to travel around and they are fining me with a TM 30report when I travel, and don't submit it on time, crazy. Now the 800K in a Thai bank. My retirement visa there expires in March, and I am not going to renew it. So, will see you guys soon. I will try and get there before Christmas. 
Now I have to start research on the Philippines. I am a country guy so will head out of the city as soon as I arrive. 
Thanks


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Gknrd

It is really easy in the Phillipines. I think they do it for revenue.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Best onward ticket is one you buy on a site like Expedia just before you depart, you can usually get refundable within 24 hour tickets, just remember to cancel the trip as soon as you clear immigration in Philippines.

It is the airlines that ask for the onward ticket, I have never been asked by immigration anywhere for onward ticket but have often been asked for it by airlines. (not only Philippines but some other countries as well.)

On the tourist visa renewal plan, you cannot legally get a driver license as you need a visa good for one year, some have gotten them but officially you should not be able to get one. Also leases and bank accounts can be difficult on the tourist visa, once you get your ACR card it gets a lot easier.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tourist Visa*



Gknrd said:


> I am sure this has been done so many times you guys are sick of it.
> 
> But, I am a US citizen and want to come to the Philippines for at least 6 months or longer.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Gknrd. I'll give you a few links for reference, Philippine Bureau of Immigration (PBI). Home

Location of the PBI Satellite Offices Directory of Transactions

Offices rated by what services they can complete Annual Report

Official Facebook page of the Philippine Bureau of Immigration for messages or phone numbers 
BI Other Offices


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The ease of a long term tourist visa was a major factor in me choosing the PIs over Thailand. The availability of English was a major plus after I got here...

Yeah, you get a 30 day stamp on entry. Have an exit ticket when you check in at the airport. I have never had the airlines care about my visa, and never had immigration care about my flight. I used to just buy the cheapest ticket I could find, and get it as far in advance as I could (I think 11 months was the farthest out I could buy). I used the same exit ticket on 2 trips. 

First extension is one month. After that you can get 1, 2, or 6 month extensions (I hear they no longer like giving 6 months). The 2 month extension is around p3,000. On your 2nd extension you will have to get an ACR card. Easy, but you will need more pictures, and the fee is $50 (USD). On the tourist visa the ACR card is good for one year. 

When you hit 36 months, you have to leave and start over. Lots of quick holiday spots around. Got to be the easiest visa in Asia


----------



## Gknrd (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks guys, I don't know why I never checked out the Philippines before! English is a big plus. Thanks for the links M.C.A. very helpful.
My plans now are to head that way early December. So it is a new adventure for me.

I just got back from Mexico, Mexico city, and Tampico on the coast. Two years ago I was in Colombia for a few months. Lived in Georgetown Malaysia, a few months. But, I always went back to Thailand. Now, it will be the Philippines I hope. 

See y'all soon, Gary


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gknrd said:


> I am sure this has been done so many times you guys are sick of it.
> 
> But, I am a US citizen and want to come to the Philippines for at least 6 months or longer.
> 
> ...


The multi entry visa is just that, you only get 59 days on each entry. It's for business travellers not tourists.


----------

